

Brighton hospital bucks trend by moving from shared services to in-house IT - mbreckon
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240176167/Brighton-hospital-bucks-trend-by-moving-from-shared-services-to-in-house-IT

======
mbreckon
The headline is a bit misleading - they never had shared services in the first
place but decided to not jump straight to an outsourced model.

They have an IT team of 3 people that took a year to do the conversion - that
seems very good to me and I'd loved to have heard a bit about the experience
level of the team as I suspect that may limit the ease of application to other
NHS Trusts.

